# Shampoo



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

When my pups are itchy I use Earthborn TeaTree Oil and Aloe. But if you have dry skin you need to figure out why. Most dog foods have enough of what you need to have nice skin and coat but every dog and food is different and could be your pup needs more than what's in his current food.
Whatever you decide to feed, make sure it is grain inclusive (NO GRAIN FREE FOOD).


----------



## tuffy (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you. Right now we are feeding him nutra source medium as that is what the breeder recommended.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm not familiar with this brand of food but only concern is it states on the indg. that it is for small or medium breeds and NOT for large breed (70 lbs) when grown. Most of the breeders on the GRF suggest a large breed puppy food. At 8 months your pup is old enough to move over to an adult food .. if the breeder has no objections. My breeder had us switch to adult food at 4 months so guess they all have different opinions.
The current thinking is to feed a large breed food from Iams, Eukanuba, Royal Canin, PropPlan (not the kind with shreds) or Hills Science Diet because of the concerns for DCM (heart condition) in goldens. Just putting that out there is you decide to change... (no grain free food).
Hope the shampoo helps.


----------



## tuffy (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you for the information. We are thinking about switching brands,and this gives us something to go on


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a professional groomer and have tried dozens of shampoos. I like Tropiclean and Best Shot products. But my all time favorite that I recently discovered is Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair! I like it so well, that I no longer use any other products at all. I order from their website as it is a small business and not commonly sold in stores. They have a shampoo, conditioner, and polisher/detangler. I use the complete system on all my clients. Start with the shampoo, rinse; then the conditioner, rinse; then towel dry and apply the detangler/polisher; then blow dry and groom as usual. I have found that it keeps the dogs cleaner and tangle free longer, as well as creating well-hydrated healthy skin and coat. The leave-in detangler/polisher does not leave a residue, nor does it weigh down the coat. If the dog has had hair issues (like the golden I groomed who, much to her owner's dismay, got shaved by Petsmart when her owners took her there while I was out on maternity leave), it helps grow the coat back in. I've never found anything better.


----------

